# What is your new year's resolution?



## msmitht (Dec 25, 2009)

I wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy new year. I will try to get to BJJ class more than 2x per week.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 25, 2009)

Get my family successfully moved to Michigan.  Everything else will be bonus-round.


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 25, 2009)

Eat less junk and get back in shape.  I love to exercise, it's just driving to the gym.  If my husband and I can afford it, we really want to start classes together at a dojo that offers both BJJ and Hapkido.

Merry Christmas!
Robyn


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 25, 2009)

Get back my tax refund and see my total savings in my credit union account. Use it to bust my debt down to half, and to such a rate that by sooner than this time next year I'll be 100% debt free. Get in shape to start kettlebell training. Then start kettlebell training. Take at least 3 friearms courses this year. Continue looking for foreclosure deals in NH or TX.  Start becoming what it's time for me to be.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 26, 2009)

Get my own studio instead of training students at health clubs and Gymnastics gyms


----------



## FLTKD (Dec 26, 2009)

Never to be beat again in Poomsae! ( or at least I hope......)


----------



## AriesKai (Dec 26, 2009)

Working on my temper/anger, meditate more (don't do it enough), learn to bite my tongue more often and be nice even when something bothers me, learn to knock the chip off my shoulder, learn to be more forgiving, learn not to fall for petty arguments and other types of BS, learn to not take things so seriously/personal, learn how to apply maturity with age at ALL times, and learn to apply my strengths while working on all of my weaknesses..

That's my new years resolution.



Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## FLTKD (Dec 26, 2009)

AriesKai said:


> Working on my temper/anger, meditate more (don't do it enough), learn to bite my tongue more often and be nice even when something bothers me, learn to knock the chip off my shoulder, learn to be more forgiving, learn not to fall for petty arguments and other types of BS, learn to not take things so seriously/personal, learn how to apply maturity with age at ALL times, and learn to apply my strengths while working on all of my weaknesses..
> 
> That's my new years resolution.
> 
> ...


Oh ya! and all of this stuff too! LOL....


----------



## AriesKai (Dec 26, 2009)

FLTKD said:


> Oh ya! and all of this stuff too! LOL....




Hahaha!
Well, thanks; at least I know I'm not the only one!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just to get back in shape like twenty years ago.


----------



## karatemom (Dec 26, 2009)

To lose at least 40lbs.


----------



## ShelleyK (Dec 26, 2009)

I dont make resolutions, I make goals ;-)
My goal this year is to be more focused...this year was just plain crazy for me LOL!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 27, 2009)

I am going to really purge lots of stuff I pack ratted away over the years and get more organized. I have already started doing this. I also have some major upgrades I am making within my school this year. That's in the works too. Full steam ahead!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 27, 2009)

Treat people better, as we get older, sometimes we can forget where we came from. Cutting some slack is always good. Happy New Years.


----------



## granfire (Dec 27, 2009)

to be as awesome as you guys!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 27, 2009)

To be more focused this year starting with academics, finish my courses sooner as opposed to later & graduate ahead of time. 

Train more often when time permits, I train in a general class setting 2-3 times a week I would like to boost it to 4 times a week. 

Exercise on my own a lot more often; running, weight lifting, stretching, stance work & overall decent cardio workout even if its only 30 minutes a day. 

To be a nicer person in general, better ethics, set a good example for how a Martial Artist should act or carry themselves. 

To eliminate a portion of my debt, find a second job(probably part time most likely)

To fulfill my roll as a Martial Artist, good citizen, great family person & outstanding student(Academics as well as Martial Arts)

A lot of stuff to do I guess I should start earlier as opposed to later.

Happy New Year!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 27, 2009)

My MA goals for 2010 are to be injury & illness-free, & to loose at least 20 lbs. If I can manage to do that, I'd like to test for my 4th Dan. 

Lord, here my prayer.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 27, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> My MA goals for 2010 are to be injury & illness-free, & to loose at least 20 lbs. If I can manage to do that, I'd like to test for my 4th Dan.
> 
> Lord, here my prayer.


 

Good luck with the testing!


----------



## Manny (Dec 29, 2009)

Well my new year goals are:

1.-Keep training at least 4 times per week.
2.-Prepare and do my second dan black belt test in TKD on july 2010.
3.-Loose some bacon, if posible 40 pounds.
4.-Keep learning Kenpo and get an orange belt.

Basically, get in shape, keep training and get my second dan black belt.

Almost nothing  son't you think? 

Manny


----------



## grydth (Dec 29, 2009)

No New Years resolutions..... my wife says if a problem needs fixing just do it. No reason to wait until January 1 to make a half hearted ploy at doing something.


----------



## teekin (Dec 30, 2009)

Well Grydth, I agree with you sort of but I do like making a new start in the new year so I set things in motion in late November that will force changes or come to fruition in 2010.

Gave up my day job and took one working nights so I could *go back to University* during the days*.*

Moved horse back to city so I must ride more often, tone up my inner thighs again, reset dynamic ballance, *find my happy place when alone*.

 I am painting again, this allows my *inner demons free uncencored expression*. I'm hoping this relieives the pressure I feel in a constructive  ( as opposed to constrictive) way. ( or as sometimes happens I get lost in the paintings and I forget to do ANYTHING but paint)

I love watching Andrew do Karate, the more I see him do the more I want to see, so I am taking a short course of* Shotokan Karate*.  (There was no IssinnRue! so hush. dammit) 

Begin dancing lessons. Ballroom, swing, jive, disco with a new partner. What can I say, *I love to dance but I hate to dance alone*.

lori


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 30, 2009)

1) Finish the special blade making projects I have lying around.
2) Build or buy a decent belt grinder with a contact wheel for making blades.

Of course I also plan to continue MA training and continue learning Japanese. Be a good husband and father, continue working on the house and all that. But those are all things that are continuous and hard to measure. I like to keep new years resolutions specific and achievable.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 30, 2009)

Continue working out regularly and cheat on my diet less (hopefully this will get my weight down 10-15 pounds). Learn to work the angles in sparring. Train my butt off so I can give 110% at my black belt test in the fall. Encourage my husband to eat healthy and exercise, and continue to actively parent my kids. Make my house junk food free.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 30, 2009)

Not to make any New Year's resolutons.

Oh, Damn, screwed that one up...again.


----------



## Flea (Dec 30, 2009)

More discipline in my spiritual path.

More discipline in my financial investments.

A new and more rewarding career, preferably one where I can be self-sufficient if that's feasible.

And above all, transitioning to Oregon!!  :ultracool


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't have one

Many years ago I came up with the one and only New Years resolution that I was ever able to keep.

I will make no more New Years Resolutions.

So far.... 10 years and still counting... I have not yet broken that one.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't do resolutions...but I have some goals:

1)  Be a better father, husband and friend than I was last year.

2)  keep reifining and working on my nutrition.

3)  try to squat 2x my bodyweight (~400lbs)...at 360 now., Deadlift 500lbs, pass the USSS kettlebell snatch test (200 KB snatches in 10 minutes)

4)  Finish making my wife the beading armoire/workstation she wants (started, hoipe to have it done by the end of january with luck).

5)  Study for and take my professional counselor licensing exam (keep putting that damn thing off... but if I'm ever going to be self-sufficient and work for myself...quite necessary).

6)  Keep training.  Try different thigns as the mood hits me...but keep training.

7)  Make my own guitar.

These don't all have to happen this year, but we shall see.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## xJOHNx (Dec 30, 2009)

Walk more dogs from the animal shelter (especially the lovely amstaff)
Learn more Arabic
Taking the animal rights stand a step further
Graduate bachelor diploma and start my master years.
Get more tattoos
Play more bass
Get my bands out of rehearsal and start playing

and continue being me


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> My MA goals for 2010 are to be injury & illness-free, & to loose at least 20 lbs. If I can manage to do that, I'd like to test for my 4th Dan.
> 
> Lord, here my prayer.



You can do it, and we'll all be cheering for you.


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2009)

granfire said:


> to be as awesome as you guys!



We know YOU ARE AWESOME


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2009)

Train more FMA!!!  A lot more!!! 

Get as close as I can to finishing my 2nd Bachelor's degree.

Join the New England Masters swim club and start participating in meets.

Read more, play more, pray more, spend more time with family...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been sloppy about retirement saving, and last fall started purchasing bonds in a big way. I'm actually quite stunned at how much I've saved in a short time and the potential to build a nice nest egg to accompany my pension and other benefits. I'm going to continue to save until the purchasing period is up on April 1st. Then switch to RSPs.

Related to my savings, I'm going to make the effort to pack more lunches, as I squander money picking up takeout during the work week.

I gave up my Hapkido-Karate training some time ago because of the class's late hour and because my body doesn't like the hard ukemi anymore. I dabbled in Systema earlier in the year, drifted away, and would like to get back and give it a three month tryout. If it doesn't hold my attention, I'll go for Yoga. My body needs regular training, but there's no rule that says it has to be MA.

One resolution I plan to keep. I *will* turn fifty on June 29, 2010.


----------



## Miles (Dec 31, 2009)

Get my wife to exercise more by trying to do things she can do (i.e. not martial arts).


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 31, 2009)

New Year's resolutions do not work for me as well as most people. With that being said, I won't set any.  I think that most New Year's resolutions fade, sometime in Mid January, then you are let down and feel guilty about not being able to complete what ever task that you have set down.  I think that goals should be set and kept when ever a need arises as opposed to some arbitrary day.


----------



## Darksoul (Dec 31, 2009)

-Resolutions seem overrated but if they work for you; hey, its not for lack of trying. Yoda may say 'do or do not; there is no try' but then again he was a jedi master. Only if we keep trying will things happen. They may not work out, but they will happen. And is life about success or living?

-Some goals of mine: 1- get my family moved into a house in the Spring. Been living in a townhouse and have had enough of it. Not enough space for 3 adults, 1 child, and 2 dogs. We would like an older house, brick if we can find one, and still in the same school district as my girlfriend's daughter is in. She loves school and has straight A's. (Minus a B in gym)

2- get myself back in to martial arts. Been way too long. Some good schools in the Denver area. Unfortunately, I don't have the best work schedule, which gets in the way but I'm sick of waiting. Plus I'll be quitting my bowling league at the end of the season so I can throw that money towards whatever I study.

3- just be healthier in general. Too much meat, caffiene and bad stuff, not enough exercise. My girlfriend and I would love to workout together but we have opposing schedules. New jobs may not be a goal but a necessity.

4- take some firearms courses, get into shooting. I don't currently own a handgun but that will change, just need to see where my finances are now that Christmas is over. Took a cwp class so thats a step in the right direction.

5- get some of my friends and/or family out to Denver and visit. I make it a point to travel home to Rochester when I can afford it. Think its time to let others come to me.

6- possibly work on my spiritual side. I have no religious path nor faith in anything but I still think the spirit should be cultivated, in whatever form that might take.

Andrew


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 2, 2010)

KELLYG said:


> New Year's resolutions do not work for me as well as most people. With that being said, I won't set any.  I think that most New Year's resolutions fade, sometime in Mid January, then you are let down and feel guilty about not being able to complete what ever task that you have set down.  I think that goals should be set and kept when ever a need arises as opposed to some arbitrary day.



Aye. But people tend to put off setting resolutions until a moving arbitrary day in the near future. They may as well choose new years day because at least then they will have made the resolution.

I see my resolution as goals of what I want to achieve this year outside of the 'expected' stuff like being a good father etc. It also makes it easier to temporarily put those things on hold if you have a busy period. I finished my 2008 resolution on decemer 31st, 7PM


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm going to buck the traditional New Year's resolution this time by setting mini-goals along the way instead of one big goal for the whole year. I think a big goal, to be achieved for an entire year, is a major reason people fail to live up to their resolutions. It's just too overwhelming to say for example , This year I plan to lose 50 lbs. One whole year seems like such a long time, and 50 lbs such a large amount. There's no sense of real time scale.

So my goal is broken down into mini goals this year. Every two weeks I will work on perfecting a specific part of my training. In this way, by the end of the year I will be ready for the next belt test. For this first two week period: fall breaks.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 2, 2010)

- Finish the weight loss journey that I began in September.
- Earn my orange belt in EPAK.
- Enhance my sparring skills by sparring outside of class.
- Start pistol shooting practice again, with an eye toward gaining competetive-level skill.
- Eat absolutely no fast food (I rarely do this so it shouldn't be too onerous).
- Be kind, patient and sensible in my personal relationships.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 2, 2010)

After last night... 
To drink more.


----------



## teekin (Jan 4, 2010)

Big Don said:


> *After last night... *
> *To drink more.*




 Kay, that's just asking for clarification. Start 'splain'n buddy*.*

 lori


----------



## Jdokan (Jan 4, 2010)

To increase my IT skills:  Back to dedicating a bi-monthly effort: train one thing ie group policies for 2 months...hopefully!  time will tell...such boring studies....would rather be always nice to people and I hate doing that 
Oh yeah....and be nice to people as much as possible......


----------

